# Favorite Musky Baits



## Tall Tales (Aug 28, 2018)

Hey Guys, 

We are expanding our Musky assortment this year and have found that most of our customers were looking for more regionalized baits than what Westin, Savage and Live Target are doing. I was wondering what brands or baits, either local or otherwise, that you are looking for or have been using, as I don't want to miss out on an up and coming company. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Tall Tales said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> We are expanding our Musky assortment this year and have found that most of our customers were looking for more regionalized baits than what Westin, Savage and Live Target are doing. I was wondering what brands or baits, either local or otherwise, that you are looking for or have been using, as I don't want to miss out on an up and coming company.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Local would be Musky Train and Boss Shads.
I like Shallow Raiders and Depth Raiders from Joe Bucher.


----------



## Tall Tales (Aug 28, 2018)

Snakecharmer said:


> Local would be Musky Train and Boss Shads.
> I like Shallow Raiders and Depth Raiders from Joe Bucher.


Thank you Snake, I will check them out! Do you have any discontinued baits that you use?


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Tall Tales said:


> Thank you Snake, I will check them out! Do you have any discontinued baits that you use?


Lindy Hot Spot Spinners are ones that I watch for on Ebay.
Hi Fin made some nice topwater baits.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Bondy Baits
Tuff Shad (musky train)
Sledgehammer (sledges)
Marshad
Boss Shad
Suick
Chaos tackle Medussa
Llunge Lures (.22 short, 22 long, chad shad etc)
Musky innovations Bulldogs
Spanky Bucktails
Churning Water Bucktails
Drifter Hellhoudss
Phantom Gliders

A few that come to mind that I use that should be carried if possible.


----------



## Phish_4_Bass (Sep 18, 2008)

K gonefishin said:


> Bondy Baits
> Tuff Shad (musky train)
> Sledgehammer (sledges)
> Marshad
> ...


What he said plus:
Baker Baits
And terminal tackle (swivels, snaps, etc)
Leader material or pre-tied leaders. Both single strand wire and fluorocarbon...


----------



## gumbygold (Apr 9, 2013)

Local Ohio Makers that I can vouch for that catch fish;
Xtreme Muskie Baits
Alley Cat
Tuff Shad
LLungen Lures - .22 short


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Bondy baits are catching fire across the USA fast!!! That's awesome! Anyone see his new color? "Yellow snow" should be a fish killer!!


----------



## meisty66 (Jul 14, 2015)

Grant's Custom Creations is growing quickly and make really nice lures! Check out their fb page.

Also:

Boss shads
Musky trains 
Llungen lures
Alley Cats
Churning Waters makes some nice buck tails and spinners.

All ohio guys.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tall Tales (Aug 28, 2018)

Phish_4_Bass said:


> What he said plus:
> Baker Baits
> And terminal tackle (swivels, snaps, etc)
> Leader material or pre-tied leaders. Both single strand wire and fluorocarbon...


I've been trying to get in touch with Baker for over a year and can't get good contact info. If you guys have some, please forward it over!


----------



## Tall Tales (Aug 28, 2018)

Guys, I have a meeting with Mike at Musky Train this week. Turns out he worked for my uncle at our shop a few years back. I'll update you on what I decide to move forward with! 

Thanks for all the feedback!


----------



## BWW (Oct 28, 2017)

Rizzo Tail


----------



## meisty66 (Jul 14, 2015)

I dont think you will get ahold of Baker right now being that its show season.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tall Tales (Aug 28, 2018)

Hey Guys, 

After meeting with Mike today, we are going to both head to the Musky Max show in early March and check out a bunch of baits before I decide on what to carry. I will definitely be carrying Tuff Shad/Musky Train, will look into Baker, have a few bucktail guys in mind, BullDog/Medusa, and will probably be doing Stealth Tackle for our leader/ leader components (we already carry quite a few flouro/wire leaders that I prefer for shark/cobia/bluefish by Spro/AFW). I will be taking all of your lists with me to make sure I check out all of the guys yall mentioned. 

We already have quite a few of the discoed Musky Mania Jakes/Ernies/Berts/Squirley Berts to get us started as well as some of the Westin/Savage/Live Target stuff. 

Thank you so much for your feedback! 

I'll update you here when I make my decision.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Tall Tales said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> After meeting with Mike today, we are going to both head to the Musky Max show in early March and check out a bunch of baits before I decide on what to carry. I will definitely be carrying Tuff Shad/Musky Train, will look into Baker, have a few bucktail guys in mind, BullDog/Medusa, and will probably be doing Stealth Tackle for our leader/ leader components (we already carry quite a few flouro/wire leaders that I prefer for shark/cobia/bluefish by Spro/AFW). I will be taking all of your lists with me to make sure I check out all of the guys yall mentioned.
> 
> ...


Thank you!


----------



## Crappieking08 (Feb 4, 2019)

2 piece bubble bee


----------



## meisty66 (Jul 14, 2015)

I forgot to add Trophy Time Leaders to the list. Great quality terminal tackle and Steve is a super good dude. I'm sure he will be a Musky Max. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cat Power (10 mo ago)

Ziggies 
Loke
Boss Shads
Tuff Shads
Rapala SSR
.22 Short

these are our go to baits on LSC


----------

